# Jalapenos



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

I have made ABT's and canned some.

What else can I do with them?  Thought about drying some and making a powder.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep, drying works good. Smoke and dry and you have chipotle. 

Pickled and canned is another option that is good.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks.  I did pickled and canned.

You have a thread on drying?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2015)

A really old one way back when, using hatch chiles. Same principal. It takes a long time with those. 

I usually use a dehydrator for peppers. I did some jalapeños in the smoker while I was smoke mg my jerky and summer sausage this weekend.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

So smoke for a bit then use a dehydrator?  Then crush into a powder.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 24, 2015)

I would smoke, then dehydrate and keep in the dried form (you can put them in a zip lock bag in any cupboard).  That gives you options down the road.  You can rehydrate some for  putting into any number of dishes (chili, chipotle-raspberry BBQ sauce, all sorts of stuff), and , if you want some powder, crush/grind one up at a time.

When you grind them all up, they lose some of the flavor over several months,like almost any powdered spice.  But they keep their flavor much longer whole and dried.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 24, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> I would smoke, then dehydrate and keep in the dried form (you can put them in a zip lock bag in any cupboard).  That gives you options down the road.  You can rehydrate some for  putting into any number of dishes (chili, chipotle-raspberry BBQ sauce, all sorts of stuff), and , if you want some powder, crush/grind one up at a time.
> 
> When you grind them all up, they lose some of the flavor over several months,like almost any powdered spice.  But they keep their flavor much longer whole and dried.



Thanks, idea on smoke and drying times?  Do i keep them whole when smoking and drying?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 24, 2015)

Can't provide anymore info, but great thread Adam !  Good to know different methods other than ABT's, pickling & chipotle!


----------



## b-one (Aug 24, 2015)

I could go for a good jalapeño,bacon and cheese cornbread if you don't mind! I'm sure some ground up for rub will be awesome, maybe on some smoked almonds!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 24, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Thanks, idea on smoke and drying times? Do i keep them whole when smoking and drying?


Yes, keep them whole while smoking & drying.

Any pepper has a hard outer skin that acts as a barrier to both smoke and heat penetration.  There are a couple of options I can think of.

1.  put your peppers on a baking tray in the oven under the broiler for a couple of minutes - till you see blistering and some blackening of the skins.  Take them out and put them in a closed container - let them sweat for 5 minutes or so, then take them out and you can peel the skins right off.  If you do this, then smoke them at the lowest temp your smoker can go to for 4-6 hours (I dehydrate at 140 - you want to dry, but not cook the peppers).  You can continue in the smoker, or move to the dehydrator after that.  You check for dryness - they should have almost on bending to them.  Then they are done - it could be 12-18 hours in the dehydrator - depends on temps and the amount of moisture in the peppers.

2.  Keep the skins on - smoke at the lowest temp you can get to for at least 12 hours before moving to the dehydrator.  if they start to look like they are cooking, move them to the dehydrator where you are usually at a lower temp.  All told, probably 24 hours or more to get dry.  Again - the trick is to dry, but not cook - hence the low temps.

There was a thread on this with some numbers several years ago at: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151093/how-to-make-chipotle-peppers

have fun!


----------



## gary s (Aug 25, 2015)

I did some a while back in the de-hydrator then in the mini food processor, not powder but little pieces

Two batches

Gary













IMG_20150701_140047_717.jpg



__ gary s
__ Aug 25, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 27, 2015)

Its on tomorrow evening.   Using my mes so i can get low temps.  Got some cob pellets to try.  Smoking overnight.


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2015)

Cool, let me know how it turns out,

Gary


----------



## tropics (Aug 28, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Its on tomorrow evening. Using my mes so i can get low temps. Got some cob pellets to try. Smoking overnight.


That sounds like it will be tasty.

Richie


----------

